# graphic design job



## iPack (Mar 12, 2011)

hii all...

I'm 27years old from Bali - Indonesia
it's been a few months I'm looking for a job/work in Aussie
i've plan to work there in 2012 as a graphic designer (i wish i could have a chance)
while i'm waiting, I'm also searching an online design projects such as: Logo design, brochure design, banner design, web interface design, and everything about design.
but if there is any Aussie's Design Firm could give me a chance to work for them without having to be there in Australia, will be great.

Please if there is any clue...
thanks.

cheers. Yudha Christian Nasution


----------



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

*Australian Job site*

Hi Yudha,
try to find job at seek or even at gumtree.

Good Luck

Marcos


----------



## iPack (Mar 12, 2011)

hi marcos, thanks for the advice...
i'll go there 

cheers from Bali


----------



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

Cheers, best of luck for you.

Sorry for the short names, I cannot post links in this forum yet.

Cheers again
Marcos


----------

